# just looking for work in vancouver!



## kendo (Jan 29, 2009)

hello my names ken and i'm looking for work in vancouver! would be nice if there was a british firm here that maybe able to help me out.
Back home i was in the flooring industrie but any construction work would be nice.


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Kendo welcome to the forum,

So are you already in Canada? yes would be nice if there were some companies looking for employees because lots of people on here would be able to help them out! 

Unfortunately doesn't work like that very often. There are lots of proactive things you can do to find a suitable job though.
-Networking get to know people in your industry
-Research local companies and cold call them
-Get a Canadian resume 
-Do any kind of work to begin with to get a Canadian emplyer on your resume
-Volunteer work to establish yourself in a community

Tell us more about your situation and we may be able to offer more specific help
Cheers Louise


----------

